# DSM Green Algae on Substrate after 3 weeks



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've found that keeping a bit of Excel mixed in a spray bottle (I also mix CSM+B into the concoction) does the trick for me. 

You can also dilute Excel in water and spot treat.


----------



## deediro (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok now I've got a bit of fuzz green algae starting to form on the sections where the water level is close to the level of the substrate. Might just fill the tank in the next couple of days.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's normal for algae to develop.

You can use Excel to spot treat, as I suggested, or open the tank up to allow things to air out for a couple hours a day. That sometimes helps.

Could even use diluted peroxide to spot treat.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Could it be too much water on the substrate? When reading on DSM a lot of people recommend just keeping the soil damp instead of really wet.


----------



## Nihongo (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the exact same problem in my tank. I have 3 WPG, injecting co2 and dosing fert.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

What parts excel to csm+b do you suggest??


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Do NOT use peroxide in any amount on a dry start with aquasoil!

I made that mistake - I put about a quarter cup of peroxide into 24 oz of water in a spray bottle and sprayed the tank to try to kill some algae that was growing.

The aquasoil starts to foam and expand and it turns into mush.... It was very depressing. 



I also wouldn't spray anything with nutrients in it - for me it made the algae grow even quicker on the substrate. 


Your water level seems too high though, I had my best results with moist soil but the water was maybe an eighth or quarter inch deep, only the deepest roots would actually reach the water and I think it helps a lot. 

In general plants grow better when their roots get oxygen so having the roots in contact with moist aquasoil but not actually under any water is a good thing. 

When I did a HC drystart with a high water level like that I got crazy substrate algae and eventually my roots seemed to rot and the hc died off in huge patches.


----------

